# Sega takes Aim at the Wii



## Ares

Well it looks like Sega is entering the market with a console which looks similar to the Wii. There have been other companies who have tried to copy the Wii and it's success but have failed. Sega hopes to succeed where the others have failed. So what do you think will the Sega console give the Wii a run for the money or will it be a total failure?


----------



## dalto

Looks more like a Wii shaped 50-vintage-games-on-a-device thing than an actual console.


----------



## Ares

I agree with you but they want to call it a console:scratch: so be it.


----------



## Moonfly

If its as good as the Wii at what the Wii does, can play movies, and is HD, I reckon its got a good chance of getting a foothold in, not sure how much but a chance at least. I dont really use my Wii that much, I only really got it because its cheap enough to be bought and not used. If Sega can keep the price down, and deliver the above, I'm in for one :T


----------



## tonyvdb

The one thing with the Wii that has always bothered me is the resolution output They really should have made it do 1080p Right now all it does is 480p. If Sega comes out with something that can output true 1080p and still does the wiimote kind of controller they may have a winner.


----------



## Moonfly

Only problem I can see is that is doesnt seem to deliver anything new. And a box of old games isnt going to take over the world. I have all the master system games, upscaled on my laptop, and play it occasionally, and that might negate the need for this product. If it can play new games too and get support (gotta be easy for devs to work on and port to), then its attractive, otherwise I'm not sure it wont just crash and burn with a lot of other decent looking new toys that just fade into obscurity.


----------



## Ares

It can't be worse than Virtual Boy remember that one?:coocoo:


----------



## dalto

Well, since it does not have a disc slot I think the likelihood of it playing movies is low. Also, since it seems to only play games from circa 1995 and before I am not too hopeful about 1080p.


----------



## tonyvdb

With it not having a disc player may just mean that it will use sd cards or some sort of flash media. Not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## Moonfly

Which kinda makes it pointless I think.

I do remember the VB though, It wasnt as bad as the Philips CD-i though.


----------



## tonyvdb

Commodore had the CD32 back in the early 90's and it took off in the UK but not really here.


----------



## dalto

tonyvdb said:


> With it not having a disc player may just mean that it will use sd cards or some sort of flash media. Not necessarily a bad thing.


Actually, it doesn't look like it has any input at all although it is hard to tell from the pictures.

I am thinking it just plays the 50 retro games pictured on the back of the box and that is it.


----------



## Ares

Worse game console of all time the Apple Pippen.


----------



## tonyvdb

If thats the case then it wont sell many for long, You'll get the rush of sales at first but it will taper of and die soon after.


----------



## dalto

Ares said:


> Worse game console of all time the Apple Pippen.


$600 in 1995 with almost no game support. Ouch!


----------



## Ares

That would be like $850 in today's money.:yikes:


----------

